
Man Who Built the Retweet: “We Handed a Loaded Weapon to 4-Year-Olds” - laurex
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/alexkantrowitz/how-the-retweet-ruined-the-internet
======
masonic
“We Handed A Loaded Weapon To 4-Year-Olds” could be Buzzfeednews' masthead.

